# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  VELCRO Bench shirt

## Ermantroudt

The real advantage of the velcro is the ease of getting the shirt on and off. Be careful, they are not legal in all feds, so check your rule book. Karin Kline (master seamstress) does not suggest getting the velcro on poly shirts, as it can reduce the overall tightness of the shirt, and thus the preformance.

Ermantroudt

----------


## FREAK2

With any shirt or squat and deadlift suit you always have to work with it dont fight where it wants to go. Well my Denim is Alot different then a Poly shirt. I can get alot out of my shirt. Some people can get 100lbs out a denim shirt. Scot Mendelson benched 766 in a double poly with a velcro back. The good thing about velcro is you can make it tight or loose.

----------


## powerlifterjay

I wear one and love it. If its denim then you dont wanna take it off between lifts. You got a wet it and get it on right. I dont pause weight raw. I do touch n go. My best touch n go raw is 545. I will not do that these days, anyway. I can only speculate what i can pause raw. I would guess around 500lbs. I just hit 600 in my shirt last weekend. But even though that is my lift for the time being, i can do more. I say if i did my attempts right i am at least 625. SO i basically get 125 out of my shirt. Of course my workouts are centered around the lockout portion of the lift anyway. But the tightness i get i could not get with a pull over. It has to be velcro.

----------


## FREAK2

Double Denim, Radical Cut, with Velcro is the way to go!

----------


## Dr. Derek

Has anyone ever heard of people having ripstop sow into the pits and sleeves of thier shirts, I know a 650+ master bencher who is having one made right now... PM me if you know of anyone already using the stuff.

The reason he is doing this is because his last two meets his shirt blew on his opening attempts, which were huge weight.

Let me know

----------


## Crazy Bencher

shirts are for pussies......i can get 580 right now and I used to get 605...shirts give faults sense of security....you basically lieing to yourself...I can see wrapping you knees during squats (for protection) but a BP shirt to me is cheating on a max...i know some comp. let you have them....

----------


## Ermantroudt

"shirts are for pussies......"

I will be sure to pass this along to Halbert, Jamie Shell, John Zemmin, Clay Brandenburg, and Tom Skiver; all of whom have lifted over 700. Too bad for them their shirts do all the work huh? FYI: there is a world of difference between 580 and over 700. Lift where and how you want to, but do not belittle those who make different choices.

Ermantroudt

----------


## TeenMyth

Well if you think shirts are for pussies, I think juice is for pussies. 

Dont come on here and start putting down something you dont know anything about.

----------


## powerlifterjay

Pussies or not is your opinion, but like i said i hit 545 without one, touch n go , i dont do pauses raw (injuries). I compete in the APF, WPO, And APA and i use a shirt and go over 600lbs at 235lbs bw. Am i a pussy? My sponsers dont think so! Is george Halbert one, how about Ryan kennely. I got a buddy who trained with him for some time and he does 800lb lockouts , and can hit 600lbs on the bench raw for 6 reps. He also did 600 on incline for 3 to 5 raw. He competes with a shirt , is he a pussy? 

You dont have to answer since your the strongest guy on the board. At least your gym numbers are. (they dont count). So iam through rantin, cause i believe everyone has their opinions, and i respect them all and never say anything to question them, but your statement was rude , and totally BS. In fact no one here will probably answer your posts anymore. 

Thanks for the insult we all needed that!

----------


## xxxl83

Powerlifterjay,

excellent post!!!!

xxxl83

----------


## tide dog

sorry, I have never heard of these shirts. What exactly do they do?

----------


## tide dog

and do they help your training or do they just boost your max?

----------


## Crazy Bencher

MIGHT AS WELL PUT ON 35 INSTEAD OF 45 AND CALL IT A DAY....I HIT 605 NATURAL AND WITHOUT A SHIRT AND WITH A FULL PAUSE AND WAIT OH i AM 21 YEARS OLD... LOOK ME UP IN FLORIDA HIGHSCHOOL ATHLETICS I WON STATE 3 TIMES AND I HAVE THE STATE BENCH PRESS RECORD ALSO...NATURAL OF COURSE....I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE USE OF A SHIRT IN COMP. BUT I HAVE SEEN PEOPLE THINKING THEY ARE BADASSES BECAUSE THEY HIT 305 WITH A SHIRT....

----------


## Crazy Bencher

I JUST THINK SHIRTS ARE WORTHLESS THEY BRING YOU MAX UP WHEN IF THE USER DID NOT HAVE IT THE USER COULD NOT BENCH AS MUCH...I THINK ITS SHITTY THAT PEOPLE PUT DOWN THE SHIRT MAX AS THERE "TRUE MAX"

----------


## powerlifterjay

Ya know i had written a good reply to you Crazy bencher but i erased it, I actually dont give a fuck what your opinion is, or dont care to try and argue. I personally dont believe you. I am in Florida and never heard of a 600 highschool bench. I was gonna ask to look it up, but i again i dont give a fuck about your lifting. 

Your in Florida? So am I ,tell me when you feel strong and i will let you knwo a meet thats cooming up and why dont you come and display yoru raw strength. I promise you will get in a magazine if you do 600 raw. Ya i got that much pull in this sport!! I promise you , everyone in the powerlifting world will see it. See you at a meet Here in Florida!

----------


## ironmaiden181

Back to the question....... I use a DBl POly Open back Inzer.... It depends on the person doing the lifting but if you learn to use it correctly a min. of 25lbs is guaranteed.... I set the state record with a 275lbs bench weighting 183 in this shirt, but will go to a demin for the worlds and the nationals....

And to Crazy bencher.... my hubby-to-be is a high school football coach in florida. And no one has ever hit 600 raw in high school.... much less naturally.... If you did set the state records in high school it wasn't with a 600 bench....AND if you were to call Kennelly, PowerliftingJay, Musclehed275(hubby to be) a pussy.... You would last 2 seconds.

----------


## Pete235

"Originally posted by Crazy Bencher 
i saw your whore looking pics that you man posted...nice pics...i hope your kids see those pics... "

Well Slapnuts, you flamed your way right the fuck off of this board!!! Flaming somebody is one thing but utter disrespect and immature name calling, is WAY outta line. You are banned!!!

----------


## Vegas Kid

What a dick!

600 lbs? Hell I'm trying to get to 300lb and I'll take all the help I can get. Those comments were totally uncalled for and I'm glad to see that guy go.

How much is a bench shirt anyways?

----------


## musclehed275

i just would like to thank everyone for standing up for my fiancee...and her kids did see the pics...they think its cool! LOL
its a shame guys like that do and say things like that..he will be short lived in this sport! Anytime someone talks smack and hasnt posted any meet lifts, its usually bogus!
I, in no way, meant to offend or make anyone mad..i was just sticking up for my buddy Ryan, we are good buddies, and im proud of his accomplishments, and hell, look at what hes done! Sorry if i did make anyone mad..and thanks to everyone..and LG, sorry your post got fucked up! LOL

----------


## ironmaiden181

Thanks everyone!!!

----------


## musclehed275

LG...tell hubby not to give up on the denim!! I hated it too at first! I did a meet not long ago..couldnt get the weight down with the denim..flared my elbows, dumped the weight on my face, luckily, i pushed it back, and it bounced off my head! The key is to pinch the elbows into the sides, and let the weight sink in...its incredible once you get the feel for it!

----------


## musclehed275

Big sus is correct...the damn velcro they use is incredible!!

----------


## raw12

> MIGHT AS WELL PUT ON 35 INSTEAD OF 45 AND CALL IT A DAY....I HIT 605 NATURAL AND WITHOUT A SHIRT AND WITH A FULL PAUSE AND WAIT OH i AM 21 YEARS OLD... LOOK ME UP IN FLORIDA HIGHSCHOOL ATHLETICS I WON STATE 3 TIMES AND I HAVE THE STATE BENCH PRESS RECORD ALSO...NATURAL OF COURSE....I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE USE OF A SHIRT IN COMP. BUT I HAVE SEEN PEOPLE THINKING THEY ARE BADASSES BECAUSE THEY HIT 305 WITH A SHIRT....


i know this is old but just in case anyone cares

he did a meet in florida a year ago of so and bench 650 raw at 21 i think he was in shw class.so he was tellin the truth!

----------


## Powrlftr

If he did, he sure as hell wasn't natural like he claimed.

----------


## ironmaiden181

Sorry I'm such a non-believer but what association did he hit this in. When and where was it!? How much does he weigh? I just would think that if he hit #'s like that and at his age, then we would have heard about him all over the boards and the mags would have eaten that up!

I hate to be such a sceptic. Sorry! But, my husband and I coach weightlifting at our high school and I try to keep up with the records. I may have missed it, but, I don't remember it?

Unless it was in a sanctioned meet I will have a hard time believing such a lift!

If he really did hit those #'s....... CONGRATULATIONS and my hat is off to him!

----------


## scrapakilla

sorry i know this is old but if anyone gets this, i have a queston, i have never heard of these shirts but apparently they amke u lfit more y giving you better form so would it be smart to use it in an evryday wrokotu

----------


## mkrulic

For what it's worth I knew someone who cut his bench shirt up the back to simulate that velcro effect. He got in and out of it a lot easier and what not. 

I think I'm going to get me a shirt. From what I've reashearched (sp?) people who use a shirt do about 100 lbs more than those who don't.

[QUOTE=Pete235]"Originally posted by Crazy Bencher 
i saw your whore looking pics that you man posted...nice pics...i hope your kids see those pics... "

"Well Slapnuts, you flamed your way right the **** off of this board!!!"

I have a friend who named his pipe slapnuts. Thought that was an interesting cowinkidink.

----------

